# Getting into UCLA (long- desperate)...



## buzfortuna (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm going to make a really long story (as) short (as I can).

I'm an 18 year old computer science major in New Jersey. I'm great at it, I'm great at math and phsyics, but I'm starting to realize that just because I'm good at something doesn't mean I'm happy with it.

For years through high school I wanted to go to film school- I don't know why I didn't. In High School, the work I did was laughable. I wish I had taken it seriously like everyone had urged me.

I'm starting to think about going to UCLA- but I have a couple things holding me back and I'm hoping it's possible to overcome them all. The two things that are holding me back are the money (or lack thereof), and my grades (or lack thereof). My high school grades are far less than par with those of UCLA. I assume the only chance I have is to go to community college for two years and do great. Learning from my previous mistaked I'm sure I could ace it. That's where the second problem comes in. UCLA and Community Colleges both cost a substantial amount more when you are coming from out of state. If I had no options, I would have to do this. The only way to work around this hill would be to move to California and get a job, and do my best to get residency. Once I get residency, I could begin. I know how ridiculous the whole idea is.

That said- I have no previous film making experience. I will be picking up books while I work to begin reading... but what are the odds I actually get into UCLA's film program? What if I work my *** off for years, and don't get accepted? What is the best way I can assure I would get accepted? What would I need to do on my part to show that although I don't have the experience, I have the incentive and ambition? Do they even care about that? I know people like this option- but to spend the money on equipment and making my own films instead of school isn't an option I'm considering.

Anyway, I guess I'm not asking one specific question... more or less, I'm outlining my life story for you guys to make critical judgements of, hah. I would really appreciate any feedback you have on anything I just said... advice, anything.

Thanks a ton-
Buzz


----------



## Film_Jock (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you know how many transfers UCLA accepts a year?  Go look it up.


----------



## Film_Jock (Apr 3, 2007)

Ever hear of Full Sail?


----------



## Cine (Apr 3, 2007)

> Originally posted by buzfortuna:
> I'm going to make a really long story (as) short (as I can).
> 
> I'm an 18 year old computer science major in New Jersey. I'm great at it, I'm great at math and phsyics, but I'm starting to realize that just because I'm good at something doesn't mean I'm happy with it.
> ...



Wow, that's really long story.

My advice to you is apply for NYFA (New York Film Academy) summer program to make some short films as the experience, which is necessary for you. Also I think you should really buy some books about filmmaking, try to search them in Amazon. 

Besides, there are other good film schools beside UCLA, they are New York University Tish, Chapman University (CA, Orange County), Florida State University and Art Center COllege of Design (Pasadena).


----------



## buzfortuna (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd be applying to Florida State University also- but there is no chance I could afford Chapman or NYU, otherwise I would absolutely consider it. Granted, hopefully by then I'll be doing well enough for grants and scholarships, who knows.


----------

